# Hydor Inline Heater Mounting Options



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am going to be mounting my inline heater inside the stand but, if anyone owns this heater or knows, your mounting options are limited. So I am looking for a clip I can mount inside the stand which will hold the heater. Pretty much like in the picture below. Does anyone know where I can get one of those clips or what they are even called or really used for?










-Thanks!


----------



## TrueAdrian (Dec 9, 2011)

i've been wondering this myself... mostly because I need to also connect a reactor. 

Does it slow the canister return?

but the connector looks like a pvc pipe holder.
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/1408423665/PVC_Pipe_Clip_PVC_Pipe_Holder.html

You could DIY one outa a PVC pipe, cut as needed and screw anywhere in your stand.
basic idea


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

the pic looks off to me. the clip is just holding the weight of the heater, no water. no water in the hoses. with a clip I'd want some way to tighten it. yiu could do it with a jubilee clip. 

why not use the loop and hook it with some wire. this is easier imo. 

L bracket attached to the side of the cabinet with a couple screws, wire coming down to a hook and the heater hangs there.


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

I used a coat hook.


----------



## Christophe (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm going to be putting in CO2, a Grigg reactor, and a Hydor heater next week. By sticking the heater on to the return line immediately after the Grigg reactor, it supports its weight from below against a really short tubing section, and the return line from there is a direct straight shot to the tank.


----------



## triggergun (Jul 2, 2012)

you need an electrical conduit clamps. I got mine from home depot.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

How about a strip of velcro ? It would certainly hold and you can put it in as many places as needed. Above below or both? wrap the first around the heater and the other part screwed to the wood.


----------



## TrueAdrian (Dec 9, 2011)

Christophe said:


> I'm going to be putting in CO2, a Grigg reactor, and a Hydor heater next week. By sticking the heater on to the return line immediately after the Grigg reactor, it supports its weight from below against a really short tubing section, and the return line from there is a direct straight shot to the tank.


Thank you for posting this, i'll try to do the same.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

@Christophe that is slick! I like that. If I was running a DIY that would be a winner but I am using the Aquamedic reactor and it only has barbed fittings. 

Using a hanger, zip ties, hooks wouldn't give me the look I am going for and once it is finished you'll see why. 

I went to HD and Lowes and I am convinced my stores Suck! They never have any of the cool stuff everyone else has and I am tried of order and having stuff mailed to me. Ha! So I couldn't find the plastic conduit clips. 

I am going to try velcro that PlantedRich suggested as I didn't even think of that and is a good idea too. The tubing should hold the weight and the velcro will keep it straight. Only they I am concern about with the velcro is how warm does they enclosure for the heater get? I am afraid it may make the adhesive sticky and keep coming off. My heater doesn't run that often if any, like twice a day tops and I can accurately monitor that through my Apex. So that may not even be an issue.


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

The heater doesn't get very warm on the outside. I doubt it would melt the adhesive.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I liked the velcro idea for being able to release it easy when needed but there also is another item that might be considered. I have no idea where I found it but I have what might be called a super sized giant plastic tie but with slots in the strip so that it can be adjusted to fit the size. Maybe something to wrap around things like hoses to store them? Sorry, no idea of the name. Just more confusion --after all it IS christmas!


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

TrueAdrian, 
anytime you add friction thru a system, you'll lose efficiency.


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

This is mine, secured with velcro to a wood pallet (on right of photo behind filter).


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yep, and I am going to be going through a CO2 reactor, heater, UV sterilizer then out to the tank. Since I am hard plumbing the return after it's maze I am hoping to recoupe some pressure stepping down from 5/8" to 1/2".


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

EricSilver said:


> This is mine, secured with velcro to a wood pallet (on right of photo behind filter).


I don't think you're supposed to lay it down. It should be installed vertically.


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

aquabruce said:


> I don't think you're supposed to lay it down. It should be installed vertically.


Doesn't matter. Works fine either way.


----------



## TrueAdrian (Dec 9, 2011)

Read in another thread that if you lay it flat theres a chance for air bubbles to get stuck allowing the element to overheat and damage the unit ** heads up


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

TrueAdrian said:


> Read in another thread that if you lay it flat theres a chance for air bubbles to get stuck allowing the element to overheat and damage the unit ** heads up


Given the design of the I would say that is a small risk -- nonetheless, based on your remark, I tilted the outlet end up a bit to prevent any bubbles from accumulating.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

PlantedRich said:


> I liked the velcro idea for being able to release it easy when needed but there also is another item that might be considered. I have no idea where I found it but I have what might be called a super sized giant plastic tie but with slots in the strip so that it can be adjusted to fit the size. Maybe something to wrap around things like hoses to store them? Sorry, no idea of the name. Just more confusion --after all it IS christmas!


Are you talking about a zip tie?


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well here is how it turned out. The UV sterilizer is missing a clip because one broke but I have more on order. Right now it is just being supported by the hoses. Once I get the other clip for the UV sterilizer and it becomes flush it will shift the heater some but I think the Velcro will work great for holding it in place like it is shown now once that happens. It would be nice it Hydro made clips for this for stand mounting as such.


----------



## Christophe (Oct 23, 2013)

Texan78 said:


> I am hoping to recoupe some pressure stepping down from 5/8" to 1/2".


Decreasing the diameter will not help your flow. It will increase pressure, but also friction, flow is best when you have the shortest, biggest diameter pipe/tubing runs that you can.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Christophe said:


> Decreasing the diameter will not help your flow. It will increase pressure, but also friction, flow is best when you have the shortest, biggest diameter pipe/tubing runs that you can.


That is incorrect.


----------



## Christophe (Oct 23, 2013)

Check this out:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darcy–Weisbach_equation

Pay special attention to the 'Practical Applications' section lower in the article, how head loss varies by D^5 -- That's a real flow killer.

As a practical exercise, try breathing through a soda straw for a few minutes. Then try it through the same length of, say, your filter tubing. Why is the filter tubing easier? Better flow.


----------

